# 
(, , )
 10  71

 44  10
   ?

----------


## MMM

,    .  .

----------


## jul-2000

.    .

----------

> _  jul-2000_ 
> *    .*


  .    - .   /.

----------

,     ,  ,     ,  ,   ,  ,      ,   ,   , , , ,   (         ),    ,      ,   ,      .  ,          (            )  -, ..   -  ,       ,    .  ,       - ,     ,    -    .   .
        (   ,    -, .. -       ).

----------


## MMM

...   ,    ( ?) -    ... , ,     ,       ... (  ? -  ?)

----------


## Govorun

,    -.   - - .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
.    



> 100.               -   (   N -8),  -  (   N -11),  (   N -15).         30.10.97 N 71.


 



> 98.         , ,      .         ,          .     -

----------

,      .

----------


## jul-2000

,   ,  ,    ,      10  ().   :    ,   -       .  ,   ,      -    .

----------

-     .      ...

----------

-  29 -   -   !!!

----------

!   -       . .....

----------


## Ksana

,   .    ,      .  , ,   ,   ,    .     ,   :    ... ,     ,      ..

----------

[

----------


## Abra

.

----------

,   ?     ,          ,         .  ,   .     ..       ,    .     ,        ,     (   ).

----------

,          ?        ?  .

----------

,    (,   )   .       -      (    1  ).    .      ,      : "  "  "   "

----------

> ,          ?        ?  .


     .

----------

> ,    (,   )   .       -      (    1  ).    .      ,      : "  "  "   "


       .

----------

> .


- ,  , .

----------


## serega-t

> -  29 -


,     29   -    -2?!        ?!

----------

1. ,     1 8.2?
  -   94,     .  ,      ,    -  .  ?
2.   ,     ,        ?    ?

----------


## mizeri

> 2.   ,     ,        ?    ?


  :Redface: ? ..        ?

----------

.- -         ..

----------


## mizeri

> .- -         ..


.    -    ,  ,    ,     ,      ,      .       .

----------

[QUOTE=;53637068]1. ,     1 8.2?
  -   94,     .  ,      ,    -  .  ?
 ?

----------


## mizeri

> ?


   ?      1-  ,     :Big Grin: .      .
  -   , ..  .   -  . ..       ,      90.        90 ,   ,?      .        ,              .

----------

?
-:  10
 ( ): 94

----------


## mizeri

> ?
> -:  10
>  ( ): 94


    .       .
9410 - ,  . .  -    -3,     -19, .
         - .       - 10 1 10  .       ,   20(26,44) 10 1 ().

----------

526  838     ?

----------

> .       .
> 9410 - ,  . .  -    -3,     -19, .
>          - .       - 10 1 10  .       ,   20(26,44) 10 1 ().



           ,      ?

----------

-    ?

----------

> -    ?


 ,          -15,    .

----------

,    :Embarrassment:         ?

----------

,   .   ,   1    - 08.03,         ??

----------

